# Rack



## peyton (Apr 21, 2013)

Is there any ways to improve a goats rack? I'm in FFA and this is my first year showing. My goat has nice big bones and a deep twist. The only thing he seems to be lacking is a good rack.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Is it shape or handling? Pics will help. If he has a narrow rack then you can't really fix that but if it just shallow and needs to handle with more muscle and cover then there is alot you can do there.


----------

